# Coffee roasting in your espresso bar



## DevonDHE (Nov 1, 2012)

Been playing with the idea of roasting me own for a while. Anyone know how big a roaster in terms of output volume can be used in an A1 business use premises without the need to apply for change of use to A3? Would a smoke extraction unit negate the need for an improved / addition ventilation unit?

Thanks


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I use a 1kg Toper Cafemino in a log cabin in my garden - I suppose using one in a business use premises would depend on your local authority and neighbours! Where are you based? Is it in a town centre?


----------



## DevonDHE (Nov 1, 2012)

In Exeter, not high street just on the city fringes. How much smoke is created and how many miles away can you smell the coffee roasting?!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Not very much smoke - in a 20 min roasting cycle it smokes for about 10 mins and I haven't had any complaints (smells very pleasant!!) It'll affect the immediate area but certainly not miles away!! I can smell mine from the street and maybe a few hundred square yards but no further than that! I am an ambassador for Toper in the UK and can give you info on their roasters and help with purchasing one - if I can help in any way IM me!!

all the best

Andy


----------

